# Murray Tourist 10 Cross Country



## John D. Williams (Dec 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this bike? I have a nice example, bought at the Trexlertown PA Bicycle Swap Meet. It may be as new as a '92, based on the Murray Serial Number Project. I can't find anything else on the web. It's an upright-style ten speed with redline tires. No pics yet.

Thanks,

John

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2010)

Get pics. That project your talking about only goes up into the 1970s. It would not go as high as 1992


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 2, 2011)

The pics are now up--

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 10, 2011)

the pics are up-- any thoughts?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/5316914921/


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 27, 2011)

Please comment on my Flickr page for any further info for this bike. Thanks, John


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 27, 2011)

Suntour components have date codes that should pin the year down.
http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm


----------



## John D. Williams (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you-- I will look.


----------

